# Filtration: Who uses it and What do you use?



## Qualwines (Apr 4, 2013)

I,ve been producing wines for nearly a decade now. I rarely use filtration, more as a stylistic choice than a response to any real objections to it's effect on the wine. 

I had cause to filter a wine recently and noted a very distinct improvement in it's taste profile. This is the first wine I,ve noted a lasting and distinct difference in, and an improvement to boot. As a result, I am considering including more filtration in my wine program. 

My question to the home wine-making community is: 1) What type of filter do you use? 2) How often do you filter your wines? 3) What filter grades do you prefer? 3) Do you have any observations about the filtration process. 

I will not disclose the manufacturer, grade of filter, or type of filter I used so as not to bias your answers. 

I'd appreciate any input you might lend me on this matter. I will be purchasing filtration equipment weighted by the information you provide here.

Thanks


----------



## Arne (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't filter all my wines, but when I do I go the whole house filter With the wine being pulled thru the filter with vacuum. Vac. transferring makes everything easy with no lifting. There are a bunch of different filter options that will go into the filter housing. I just use the inexpensive ones without activated charcoal. Believe the activated charcoal can strip some of the flavor and color out of the wines. Arne.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 4, 2013)

I have filtered maybe 60% of my wines. I have used the Buon Vino mini jet, the super jet and more recently have switched to a whole house filter setup like Arne describes. Generally I prefer 1 micron filters for whites and fruits. If I filter red wines I will use a 5 micron filer. I have not attempted sterile filtration at home.

Now with the vacuum racking/filtering option I don't think I will go back to plate filtering for home winemaking.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Apr 4, 2013)

Whole House Filter. See my signature for an article.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2013)

I use the Enolmatic and use a .45 micron for everything. All of my wines get filtered.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 4, 2013)

I use the whole house filtration system, for those who want a good tutorial on this - take a look at this post - scroll down to vacuumpumpman 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum...-wine-filtering-36589/index12.html#post416914


----------



## Qualwines (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow !, big endorsement for the whole house system. 

Makes a great economical choice without excessive losses by the sound of it. 

I used a Buon Vino Super Jet and while really satisfied with the results incurred some losses, due to poor planning and a bad drip. 

I've used Harris Crystalbrite pads before but too small a scale for what I,m into now. I washappy with the results but can't filter on that scale and by the gravity method. 

Thanks for the input. 

Please continue to post responses as I am really interested in what our Wino community thinks. 

Thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 6, 2013)

I have sold both my mini and super jets - as it is alot easier for me to use the whole house filtration system. I did not like the dripping or spraying of the wine thru the filters of either of the buon vino filtration. I must admit that all did a very nice job in filtration - I personally like the cleanup of the Whole house filtration the best !!


----------



## Dugger (Apr 6, 2013)

I,ve used a plate filter for the past 10-12 years win good results - 5 micron for reds and 1 for whites. It,s a Eurofilter that uses 2 round pads and doesn't leak, is easy to clean and is easily portable (my brother in law borrows it often!). I also use it with both an aquarium pump ( push) and a vacuum pump depending on where I use it with equally good results.
I have no experience with the whole house setup but many have good results with it.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Sep 25, 2013)

Does anyone have advice or info good or bad on setting up and using the buon vino super jet system? We were looking for some extra carboys and bottles on Kijiji an found a old deal for carboys and other supplies. They indicated here was a buon vino filter system included. I assumed it was the mini jet because the entire pkg cost $150. We lucked out and got carboys of different sizes, 18 dozen bottles of different colors, a floor corker corks, fermenting pails basically all wine making supplies and equipment you can think of. We also ended up getting over 50 brand new filter pads as well. I was very interested in that allinonevaccumpump but now we have this system, so that purchase maybe on the back burner. Does this system work reasonably well? Does it leak a lot like the mini jet? Does it run faster than the mini jet? Realistically we have never had issues with our wines clearing but this sounds nice to have for polishing of the cider, some beer and maybe my dragon's blood coming up. I just looked at the instruction booklet and think to myself "thank gosh the hubby is mechanically inclined!" It all looks confusing to me!!


----------



## GreginND (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, the super jet runs wine through faster. And I find it leaks way less than the mini jet.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 26, 2013)

Whole house filter here as well, powered by my All In One pump.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks! It's going to be a learning curve for me to see how it is setup etc.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 27, 2013)

I too use the whole house filter on my whites and blushes. I use mine with a vacuum pump.


----------



## barryjo (Dec 31, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to have a Gomco vacuum pump foisted on me by a neighbor. (A former biotech guy who likes wine).
I then acquired a Pentek half-house filter with 5 and 1 micron cartridges. 
Both are spun poly filters.
Now then, would there be any possibility, or advantages, in acquiring a 0.6 or even a 0.4 micron filter???? 
If someone has experince with such fine filters, I would appreciate any feedback. Pro or con.
And sources and cat numbers would be most helpful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 31, 2013)

I also have purshased filters from McMaster Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#45235k94/=eys0fr
which also carries .35 micron filter for around 12 dollars

Taken from http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index5.html


----------

